# Davild Aldridge just reported on ESPN news...



## jj9487 (Jun 2, 2003)

Davild Aldridge just reported on ESPN news... 

The Knicks/Blazers/Hawks are discussing a 3 team that would have the knicks recieving Shareef Abdul Raheem and Ruben Patterson...The Hawks recieving Rasheed Wallace and Franks Williams and the Blazers getting Keith Van Horn,Nazr Mohamed, and Mike Sweetney. This isnt the full content of the Report.. more picks are thrown in it...

THis would be nice for the Knicks... but what bout Kurt? new trade bait if this goes through? 

GO KNicks!

 PLAYOFFS BABY!!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

no


please god no


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

what a rip off!!! The Knicks get Rahim and the Blazers get Van Horn? No Thanks...


----------



## dazed-and-confused (Oct 23, 2003)

damn you isiah, stop making the knicks better. marbury-houston and rahim damn it!!!!!!!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

And what was the Blazers' counter-offer? That's a terrible, terrible trade from the Blazers' standpoint, unless we're getting all the Knicks' and Hawks' draft picks for a decade to come, plus cash (for the season ticket-holders who'd be forced to watch that trash play). Wallace is easily the best player in that deal, and we wind up with scrubs like Van Horn and Mohammed and an unproven tweener in Sweetney? 

Aldridge clearly got wind off this from a NY source, because a Portland source wouldn't even stoop to listen to this one. 

I could see the Blazers giving up Stoudamire in that kind of a deal, maybe substitute in Jason Terry, rather than Mohammed, and then we've got an interesting deal. But no way do I make a trade in which the principals are Wallace and Van Horn. Absolutely no way.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, the Blazers do move a horrible contract in Patterson. And although I really don't like Van Horn...he just MIGHT be a decent fit in Portland, with Patterson and Wallace gone.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Sounds horrible.

Van Horn stinks and has a horrible contract. Goes past 2005. Ruins chance at that summers big Free Agent Frenzy.

I would rather let Sheed walk this summer than have Van Horn.

If Portland also received a 1st round pick from New York (what do they have left? 2008?) and Atlanta's 2004 (unrestricted) 1st round (read - high lotto), would that balace it out? I am not sure?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

This is beyond insulting to the Blazers.

We trade out 2 servicable talents, and get 1 decent player?

pass.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

KVH

:hurl: :whofarted :nonono:


----------



## Son of Bintim (Jan 21, 2004)

If this happen's we better get the knicks and hawks 1st round draft pics....... I hate this trade

TRADE= :hurl:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

More and likely since this trade is being talked about its already dead. (at least i hope) Now i give NASH little props for pulling in DM but KVH and garbage for Sheed no thanx.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Well, the Blazers do move a horrible contract in Patterson. And although I really don't like Van Horn...he just MIGHT be a decent fit in Portland, with Patterson and Wallace gone.


Patterson's contract is not that bad. It's basically MLE level, and considering his ability to change games with his hustle, his superior defense, and his ability to score inside, I'm willing to see him occupy that much of the salary cap. Plus, the guy seldom gets hurt and doesn't complain about the fact that he works harder than most of our starters put together, yet still comes off the bench. I'll trade Patterson and Wallace for a true star, but not KVH. 

The only truly terrible contract the Blazers have right now is Damon Stoudamire's. Wallace's is too big, but considering it's in its last year, I'm fine with eating it and then re-signing him for something more reasonable. Stoudamire, on the other hand, will still be making about four times what he's worth next season, and for that reason, I'd be happy to ship him out.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

there are no words to describe the quality of this trade. This would be horrible for the Blazers. KVH is an absolute stiff. I hate this trade, just the thought of getting those guys get me upset.:upset: :upset: 

Even with the picks. Atlanta is high and ok but NY will be in the Playoff no question. They already give up their 2 picks for the next few years so what would we get 2012? Do not do this trade!!!! 

BTW Damian Necronamous-since when does Ruben's contract horrible? 6 mill or so for 3 more years after this. I'll be happy to have him on our team.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

No way on this earth does that ever happen...

Sheed and Ruben For KVH, Sweetney and Mohammed

Absolutely not...

:rofl:

All the trades in the media are just hype.. its the ones you never hear about that you have to watch out for. Like our latest trade.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

This trade is full of  do not mask swear words. Knicks get way too much, hawks get more, and Blazers get nothing but scrubs and a player who has been passed around more times then Jenna Jameson(KVH) in return...I will boycott the team if we deal Sheed for KVH.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Another reason David Aldredge is full of crap, why get KVH when we just got a SF in DMILES?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> KVH
> 
> :hurl: :whofarted :nonono:


you said it!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Why does everyone want to trade Ruben..wh ocares if his contract isn't the best...HE TRIES! Great defender,hustler,and rebounder. We need MORE hustle guys like him,giving him away won't help.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

This deal is beyond stupid, has Isiah ordered Nash and Patterson dresses and pumps to go along with this dinner and dancing?


Anyone who excepts this trash of a trade needs to sit in the dumpster with it.
:upset:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey... maybe I'm in the minority, but I think this deal would be really, really bad for Portland.

Wha--? Oh... for once I think I agree with every other Blazers fan: no, thank you. 

There's nothing on ESPN.com about this. If Aldridge ever reported it, it would be interesting to see how it's couched (probably, "The Knicks are throwing more garbage out there trying to get something done.")

Ed O.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe Isiah could throw in the janitor at the Garden to clean up after we get barfed on in this deal. :sour:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Hey... maybe I'm in the minority, but I think this deal would be really, really bad for Portland.
> 
> Wha--? Oh... for once I think I agree with every other Blazers fan: no, thank you.
> ...


Kind of wierd isn't it?  

I can only see Rasheed being moved now if Portland gets in return a star player, a legit point guard or center. I don't see Nash making a play for Van Horn now that Miles is in town for his 40 game tryout.

Maybe a three way with Cleveland for Big Z, but that would be just crazy, wouldn't it? I am sure those salaries don't match up so I guess throwing in a Wagner in the deal would break the deal, wouldn't it?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*More NY Bolshevik*

This just sounds like once again another NY BS trade to get some of our players for their crap. I don't see this going down, especially getting KVH after just getting Darius Miles. I felt management made a good solid trade yesterday. I don't see them making this move, it makes no sense.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> More NY Bolshevik...


... and more of the same ol' from Aldridge. He seems to always dig up rumors where Portland gets shafted, I wonder if it has anything to do with his being a Laker fan? 

These Sheed to NY rumors are probably going to keep coming up until he's either traded to someone with actual players and contracts Portland would want, or the deadline passes. Just more of the same unnamed NBA sources who always seem to have Portland about to be fleeced by Gothem that we've been hearing for years. It's just the sort of white noise to send me to 

STOMP


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

thats GARBAGE for Blazer fans....Great for just about everyone else.



I really cannot stand Keith Van Horn, AT ALL. Hes weak man.


If this happens i will seriously find Paul Allen and beat the crap out of him.


:uhoh:


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

> Why does everyone want to trade Ruben..wh ocares if his contract isn't the best...HE TRIES! Great defender,hustler,and rebounder. We need MORE hustle guys like him,giving him away won't help.



BTW, amen homie.

I personally love Ruben in Portland. Thought id let you know im with you. :grinning:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Would it be so bad if ATL gave us their 1st round pick? I mean we are talking about a top 5 pick (or better). Having said that, I'd rather switch F.Williams to POR and Sweetney to ATL, then add the ATL pick?

F.Williams, KVH, N.Mohammed & ATL 2004 1st (unprotected)
for Sheed? Maybe POR throwing back MEM #1 in the deal? or ours, whichever is the less valuabe (in terms of position of the two).


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Bad trade. Yuck.

That's my insight. I'd like to say more interesting stuff, but others have said it. I just wanted to add to the general disgust. Goodies for everyone, donated by Portland!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

[Ring] [Ring]

Thomas: Hello. Isiah Thomas here.

Aldredge: Isiah, it's David Aldredge.

Thomas: Great timing, David, I just walked in the door. I just got back from Red Lobster.

Aldredge: That's great, Isiah, but what I'd really like to know is this - what trade would you make if you could?

Thomas: You mean, what trade that actually works under salary cap rules would I make if I had the power to make it happen?

Aldredge: Well, confine your selection to players that are actually obtainable. No Mutombo for LeBron James ideas.

Thomas: [Laughs] OK....players that are actually on the block....Let me check my figures here....Just give me a second....Gosh, I guess I'd have to say if we could trade Van Horn, Sweetney and Williams and get back, oh, I don't know, something like Abdur-Rahim and Ruben Patterson, I'd be pretty happy.

Aldredge: Great. Thanks for your time, Isiah.

Thomas: David, wait, I w....

[Click]

Thomas: ....ant to make it clear that I haven't actually talked to....Hello? David are you still there? Hmmm...I hope he didn't get the wrong impression from what I said.....


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

This isn't the first deal that Aldridge has come up with that screws Portland. I've heard him toss around Rasheed's name for junk for a couple years now. He doesn't know jack. Grain of salt baby.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*So it looks like Nash is tanking the season*

how could he get rid of patterson and wallace and not even get us terry or rahim....instead we get van horn, if this trade goes down I will not watch the blazers anymore!

these are the kind of moves that he destroyed the nets with and now hes gonna destroy us and i dont wanna see it!


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

This rumored deal from Aldridge sure sounds like a New York Knick wet dream to me.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Now this trade would make sense for Portland. They would get a true center and doesn't Wagner play point? I know that Rasheed said that he would love to play in Cleveland with Lebron James, so I don't see a problem in them re signing him and it truely helps Portland with a bigman and floor general. I don't know how long Illgauskas would last in the West, but I would like to see. What do you think of the deal?

*Cleveland trades:* 

SG Dajuan Wagner (5.8 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.8 apg in 19.3 minutes) 
C Zydrunas Illgauskas (14.1 ppg, 7.6 rpg, 1.4 apg in 29.4 minutes) 
PG J.R. Bremer (3.8 ppg, 1.1 rpg, 1.2 apg in 13.6 minutes) 

*Cleveland receives:* 

SF Rasheed Wallace (17.3 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 2.7 apg in 36 games) 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Portland and Cleveland being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Portland and Cleveland had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

No we are back to reality... much much better Howie


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

KVH isnt having a bad year at all. He isnt garbage, but i dont think hes worth trading shhed for. Naz isnt bad either, but this deal doesnt really help you


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Would it be so bad if ATL gave us their 1st round pick? I mean we are talking about a top 5 pick (or better). Having said that, I'd rather switch F.Williams to POR and Sweetney to ATL, then add the ATL pick?
> 
> F.Williams, KVH, N.Mohammed & ATL 2004 1st (unprotected)
> for Sheed? Maybe POR throwing back MEM #1 in the deal? or ours, whichever is the less valuabe (in terms of position of the two).


That is what I was thinking too. We get a PG project, a servicable center, backup PF and a nice pick to rebuild with. The only problem is it messes us up for free agency in 2005. But, personally, if we aren't going to make the playoffs this year, I would rather have a top 5 pick than a free agent chance in 2005.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*How bout these vittles*

Atlanta trades: 
C Nazr Mohammed (6.5 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 18.0 minutes) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (19.9 ppg, 9.4 rpg, 2.5 apg in 36.3 minutes) 

Atlanta receives: 
SG Ruben Patterson (7.8 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.8 apg in 24.1 minutes) 
SF Keith Van Horn (16.8 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 34.2 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -1.8 ppg, -2.8 rpg, and +0.5 apg. 

Portland trades: 
SG Ruben Patterson (7.8 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.8 apg in 24.1 minutes) 
SF Rasheed Wallace (17.3 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 2.7 apg in 38.3 minutes) 

Portland receives: 
C Nazr Mohammed (6.5 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 43 games) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (19.9 ppg, 9.4 rpg, 2.5 apg in 43 games) 
PG Frank Williams (4.6 ppg, 1.1 rpg, 2.3 apg in 38 games) 
PF Mike Sweetney (1.5 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 0.2 apg in 13 games) 
Change in team outlook: +7.4 ppg, +5.2 rpg, and +0.9 apg. 

New York trades: 
PG Frank Williams (4.6 ppg, 1.1 rpg, 2.3 apg in 12.8 minutes) 
PF Mike Sweetney (1.5 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 0.2 apg in 4.9 minutes) 
SF Keith Van Horn (16.8 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 34.2 minutes) 

New York receives: 
SF Rasheed Wallace (17.3 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 2.7 apg in 36 games) 
Change in team outlook: -5.6 ppg, -2.4 rpg, and -1.4 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Schilly,

I think what you have makes more sense, for the teams involved. The weak area is why Atlanta would want KVH, but it is apparently known that SAR will opt out, so if they want something in return, better to trade him early before they get squeezed. Also, if Atlanta worries about attracting FA, then a player with some years left on his contract does make sense.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

This is a very doable trade.... makes sense I think

I like it.... of course... but I just do not see Atlanta doing it. They are suppose to shed salary fast for the new owner not get expensive longer term ones.

KVH is longer than SAR by one year if his player opt is taken. But they do get Ruben for Nazr. Ruben is until 2006/07 but a reasonable salary IMHO.

Talent wise I think its good for Atlanta.... NY gets their man

Who pays for Rubens trade kicker?


OUR ROSTER

PG Stoudamire, Woods, Williams
SG DA, Person
SF SAR, Miles, Outlaw
PF Randolph, Sweetney
C Mohammed, Davis, Stepania

I think that is a pretty young and talented bunch. Next year when Damon and Davis are gone its still got youth and talent

I would rather up the ante and get Ratliff instead of Mohammed


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think Portland would need to kick the Memphis pick to Atlanta for this to work, or include Wes Person and swap Nazr for Theo.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

:nonono: Keep Wes.... we need shooting badly with that bunch. Send them a pick or something or another player from NY... not ours  I am greedy....

swap Davis for Ruben to get Theo


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

atlanta would not take on kvh...he makes too much...theyd rather have SAR. because he is more productive and has a shorter contract


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> atlanta would not take on kvh...he makes too much...theyd rather have SAR. because he is more productive and has a shorter contract


You never know...anything is possible. I wouldn't discount anything right now.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Please God, no. I think this one is unanimous. 

HORRIBLE!


----------

